# Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto Cigar Review - Interesting appearance, great cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

You have to see a photo to appreciate this cigar. It is a double wrapper barber pole design with the addition of thin crosswise strips of wrapper t...

Read the full review here: Padilla Habano Artisan Perfecto Cigar Review - Interesting appearance, great cigar!


----------

